# need to get proactive



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

ok all... i live in south central minnesota. And am having a hard time finding like minded people that prep and i see things unraveling at break neck speed.
how exactly do i go about finding people. I am leary of internet meeting people for obvious reasons.
i am prepped as best I can given my housing situation however if we had to bug out in a heart beat we are in a much better place than most.
so any ideas???


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate people


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lhalfcent said:


> ok all... i live in south central minnesota. And am having a hard time finding like minded people that prep and i see things unraveling at break neck speed.
> how exactly do i go about finding people. I am leary of internet meeting people for obvious reasons.
> i am prepped as best I can given my housing situation however if we had to bug out in a heart beat we are in a much better place than most.
> so any ideas???


 Maybe, but in the winter time your no better off the rest of us. Living in the wild up there has risk of frezing to death.
Down here it will be a wild mans land,so we are all at risk .


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Check out preppergroups.com. There's a posting from someone in Southern Minnesota.

Minnesota » Prepper Groups

I guess the question that should be asked is why you're looking for like-minded people in your area? Are you looking for people to join you after a collapse? Looking to join someone in their place? Just looking to network with like-minded people and share ideas? Looking for people to trade with or work with after a collapse?

Depending on the people in your household it might not be a bad idea to add another person. For example, in our place there's me and my 21 year old stepson. If we added his girlfriend's brother that would add another person who could use a gun.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you looking for a group to be a part of... or just to share ideas?

I think you are wise to be wary. That's worth a lot of trust.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

BillS said:


> Check out preppergroups.com. There's a posting from someone in Southern Minnesota.
> 
> Minnesota » Prepper Groups
> 
> ...


my daughter and her little one moved in. But yes i am looking to be in a place where if I need something or someone needs something we are looking out for each other.
there is strength in numbers.
thanks for the link.
will check it out.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

partdeux said:


> I hate people


me too  I agree


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

i would welcome some one who was also a prepper. I have a house that I rent out that sits on five acres of land. but I am a person who will need help if the shtf. it could be a scratch my back I will scratch yours type of situation. just don't use a knife. lol


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with BILLS. Check out MN Prepper groups - American Preppers Network • View forum - Minnesota Preppers Network Forum

I posted a notice on my state's group site and now have about eight like-minded families in my region that communicate between us. All of us are within an hour's drive and the information sharing has been great.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

When looking for someone like yourself don't open up to them but rather put a hint here and there........ansked them what they think of the world situation and what they believe is going to happen, then, very casually like, ask them if it would be a good idea to make preps.........don't come right out and tell them that you are a preper.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

You can meet like minded people in all sorts of places. I have met folks through our local beekeepers association, church, and through other friends. I think you will be surprised after you chat with folks. We find that people that are typically growing veggies and canning already have that prepping mindset. Sometimes, their prepping efforts just need a little encouragement.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Not knowing the degree of S that will HTF I would want as few folks knowing what I am doing or where I would go during SHTF as possible. There IS safety in numbers if you know and trust those you are with... if not there is DANGER in numbers. Shoot... if numbers are all that matters then those in LA and NYC are safe as can be right? Wrong. Be careful who you tell and how much you tell. 

Im all for sharing ideas, helping like minded folks but be very careful -- especially on the internet. 

I could be a gov't mole!


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

No Ant, I see you and your are only a bug.......heheheheheheheh


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I set up and sold stuff at the Farmer's market in the little town 20 miles away yesterday. On one side of me was a little old lady who looked like someone's sweet grandmother that never misses church. On the other side of me was a guy who looked like he stepped off a pleasure boat on the reservoir. 

As we whiled away the hours guess where the conversation went? You guessed it... prepping and the state of the world! The little old lady started it by commenting how it's going to take more than simple barter when the SHTF, that we'll have to work together in more ways than we can imagine now!

The man on the other side of me agreed, and the conversation went from there. Not knowing either of the people I listened and didn't add much, but things like that keep cropping up in conversation all over. But who do you trust? How do you know it's safe to talk about one's own preps? Might they be gov't people, or people just making a mental inventory of who to raid? 

I know the people in my 'neighborhood' (wide-spread rural area) are mostly preppers, but I don't think any of us have been truly forthcoming about the extent of what we're doing and storing. We're sure going to have to develop some sense of trust at some point.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> You can meet like minded people in all sorts of places. I have met folks through our local beekeepers association, church, and through other friends. I think you will be surprised after you chat with folks. We find that people that are typically growing veggies and canning already have that prepping mindset. Sometimes, their prepping efforts just need a little encouragement.


yes i am finding that to be true. 
so many jobs have left our area that those i had gotten close to moved. some out of state. sigh
however surely i will meet more folks. 
but yes i think you are spot on! :congrat:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

gypsysue:

At some point (in the very near future) I would reccomend that you set up a meeting with the preppers in your immediate area. All of you need to come together at some point to discuss security and "what if situations". Things like community security, cashes, rally points, training, arms and ammo, quick response force (QRF), and the list can go on and on. 

There will come a time that you will eventually have to trust the members of your community and get your "stuff" together, or you will all be able to be picked off on an individual family basis. :goodluck:


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Not all preppers are like minded. Not all preppers are easy to get along with. Best to make sure that you know who your dealing with.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I left MN just over a year ago and found it hard to find other preppers, but they are out there. I found this after I left MN and it might help. I know MN is more "progressive" than some states, which can be a bad word in the prepping community, but it also means there are lots of urban homesteaders (we were there) and that is a closely tied to prepping, but for different reasons.
Good luck.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Asatrur said:


> . I found this after I left MN and it might help.


LOL - Yes, Asatrur, I saw you there! That's another fun place to be.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> gypsysue:
> 
> At some point (in the very near future) I would reccomend that you set up a meeting with the preppers in your immediate area. All of you need to come together at some point to discuss security and "what if situations". Things like community security, cashes, rally points, training, arms and ammo, quick response force (QRF), and the list can go on and on.
> 
> There will come a time that you will eventually have to trust the members of your community and get your "stuff" together, or you will all be able to be picked off on an individual family basis. :goodluck:


I disagree about the necessity to bring this up before SHTF. I know if someone came to me and my family with those sort of questions I would be wondering what they were trying to get from me. I would have very much distrust. Maybe thats just me but I think others would agree.

There will be a time to come together out of necessity but at this point it might be foolish to start talking about what-ifs in the open with folks I dont know very well. If you do meet like this -- keep a low profile or you will be all over LE radar. Just my 2¢


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I disagree about the necessity to bring this up before SHTF. I know if someone came to me and my family with those sort of questions I would be wondering what they were trying to get from me. I would have very much distrust. Maybe thats just me but I think others would agree.
> 
> There will be a time to come together out of necessity but at this point it might be foolish to start talking about what-ifs in the open with folks I dont know very well. If you do meet like this -- keep a low profile or you will be all over LE radar. Just my 2¢


I can understand where you are coming from, however there will come a time when the folks in her community will have to come together to survive. You don't have to blurt out the things I outlined with everyone. Set up a meeting and discuss general subjects and get a feel of how the folks think and feel.

If you wait until after SHTF to start organizing and training you could very well be SOL. You will wind up with a bunch of folks running around with no leadership, just chasing their tails. Without some type of organization in place within the small community how would you propose that the folks defend themselves, find out different skills and abilities, plan on and prepare to use those skills and abilities?

Like I said I can understand your concerns, but I still feel that waiting until after the comming collapse to start worrying or trying to do something, would in my opinion be to late.

These are just my thoughts and ideas on the subject and you should do what your heart and common sense tells you to do. :goodluck:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about this quite a bit lately, and my idea is to try to get the old Neighborhood Watch going again. It would be a way to pull the neighborhood together, and get to know each other, without necessarily telling all. It would also identify those folks who are more aware - sheeple wouldn't necessarily participate, depending on how blind they are to what's happening around us. :dunno:

We have Neighborhood Watch signs all over the place, but no actual watch in place.

What do you guys think?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not a "group" person ... My farm, my way with my rules ... :dunno:

I'll do or die ... my way. (sorry, no help from me ... other than watch your six. )


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I've been thinking about this quite a bit lately, and my idea is to try to get the old Neighborhood Watch going again. It would be a way to pull the neighborhood together, and get to know each other, without necessarily telling all. It would also identify those folks who are more aware - sheeple wouldn't necessarily participate, depending on how blind they are to what's happening around us. :dunno:
> 
> We have Neighborhood Watch signs all over the place, but no actual watch in place.
> 
> What do you guys think?


That is in my opinion not a bad idea at all. Like you said it is a subtle way to get to know the folks and get a feel for how they feel.

The conversations can be gently steered in the direction you want without giving up much if any info on your part.

You just might be surprised how willing some folks are to talk about subjects they are passionate about.

You just might be surprised also that there are more preppers in your community than you might think.

I say give it a shot and see what happens. :goodluck:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> I'm not a "group" person ... My farm, my way with my rules ... :dunno:
> 
> I'll do or die ... my way. (sorry, no help from me ... other than watch your six. )


 :ignore:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> :ignore:


I'm sorry ... but just the way I see it ...

When you get into a 'group' you have a few folks that want to play "King or Queen" ... My way or the highway...

A group working together for the better good would be great ...

but I have never seen it, nor do I think I will.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I can understand where you are coming from, however there will come a time when the folks in her community will have to come together to survive. You don't have to blurt out the things I outlined with everyone. Set up a meeting and discuss general subjects and get a feel of how the folks think and feel.
> 
> If you wait until after SHTF to start organizing and training you could very well be SOL. You will wind up with a bunch of folks running around with no leadership, just chasing their tails. Without some type of organization in place within the small community how would you propose that the folks defend themselves, find out different skills and abilities, plan on and prepare to use those skills and abilities?
> 
> ...


I hear you and understand your position as well. I would agree 100% if you knew what was going to happen and knew the degree to which the S was going to HTF. The fact is that none of us do. So what exactly do you plan for with these folks you dont know too well? I say there is more risk on your side to let too much out now. You would be better off to wait until afterward and see how the rubber meets the road on their preps otherwise you may find out that their preps werent good enough for the S that HTF and they are coming over to you (maybe even with force) to get what they need to survive. At this point, you and I just dont know. You are correct that at SOME POINT communities may well have to come together to survive (depending on the level of SHTF).


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I hear you and understand your position as well. I would agree 100% if you knew what was going to happen and knew the degree to which the S was going to HTF. The fact is that none of us do. So what exactly do you plan for with these folks you dont know too well? I say there is more risk on your side to let too much out now. You would be better off to wait until afterward and see how the rubber meets the road on their preps otherwise you may find out that their preps werent good enough for the S that HTF and they are coming over to you (maybe even with force) to get what they need to survive. At this point, you and I just dont know. You are correct that at SOME POINT communities may well have to come together to survive (depending on the level of SHTF).


Ant:

I understand where you are comming from and agree about not letting folks know to much about what you are doing or have done. However like I said you can start general discussions and see where they lead, you might be surprised how much information you can get from casual conversations.

I am not trying to argue with you or anyone else about this subject, it's just that I know there are subtle ways of gathering intel without tipping your hand.

I guess you need to understand my mind set. As a combat vet with 20yrs. in the military, I think in military terms and I know how our group will respond to any situation. All of the males in our group have either had extensive training and or experience in field tactics from ambush to QRF, CQB, patrol, and the list goes on.

So I guess you can understand why I would want to know as much as possible about any group of folks that I might have to hook up with.

As I said our group is comfortable with each other and know how each and everyone of us will act or react if the need arises.

:goodluck:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Ant:
> 
> I understand where you are comming from and agree about not letting folks know to much about what you are doing or have done. However like I said you can start general discussions and see where they lead, you might be surprised how much information you can get from casual conversations.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good group! I wish I had that where I am, for sure! From my perspective (just me and my wife and children) I dont have anyone I can really trust and can only test the winds after they start blowing. Many of my neighbors dont even speak english (very well or at all in some cases). I understand the intelligence gathering and what you are saying is fine. Im not arguing -- I think everyone has to make that decision at some point -- its just that its not a necessity in my mind. For some (like you) it might be a good idea. For others (like me) its only sticking your neck out to get it chopped off at this point cause if the SHTF then I am going to be surrounded by zombies. I am going to wait to see who is a zombie and who isnt before I stick my neck out. Dont get me wrong either... Im sure there will be good guys around and in my neighborhood... I just dont have the information to tell me who is who and gathering that information at this time is not a necessity and may be unwise (since we dont know the degree of SHTF). I *DO* certainly appreciate your point of view and the information you have to share. Please understand Im just giving out another point of view which is equally valid for some folks. I wish I had some folks near me like you (maybe I do).


----------



## preventDamage (Sep 16, 2011)

The internet is risky to meet people. There is probably a local group that plans on emergency preparedness. You can always search for groups on the internet and then meet then in a public setting and things should be fine.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Sounds like you have a good group! I wish I had that where I am, for sure! From my perspective (just me and my wife and children) I dont have anyone I can really trust and can only test the winds after they start blowing. Many of my neighbors dont even speak english (very well or at all in some cases). I understand the intelligence gathering and what you are saying is fine. Im not arguing -- I think everyone has to make that decision at some point -- its just that its not a necessity in my mind. For some (like you) it might be a good idea. For others (like me) its only sticking your neck out to get it chopped off at this point cause if the SHTF then I am going to be surrounded by zombies. I am going to wait to see who is a zombie and who isnt before I stick my neck out. Dont get me wrong either... Im sure there will be good guys around and in my neighborhood... I just dont have the information to tell me who is who and gathering that information at this time is not a necessity and may be unwise (since we dont know the degree of SHTF). I *DO* certainly appreciate your point of view and the information you have to share. Please understand Im just giving out another point of view which is equally valid for some folks. I wish I had some folks near me like you (maybe I do).


Ant:

I completely understand where you are comming from, and if I were in your shoes I would feel the same. Who do you trust, is a very good question and I am sorry to say one that I have no answer for.

I truly hope and pray that if/when "the fecal matter makes contact with the oscilating cooling device" :shtf: you find that you have allies not enemies.

I think that the best piece of advice I can give to someone in your situation is, if at all possible get mobile. In other words when it comes down or you see it comming down, if at all possible get out of the city, because as I have said before the metro areas will be the hardest hit by the scumbags and zombies.

Keep thinking and planning and hang in there my Brother, I am positive that the Lord won't let most of "the good and decent folks" get wiped out by scumbags, gangbangers and the general filth that roam our Nation. :thumbraise::crossfinger:


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

I am leery of joining groups like the website posted earlier. You are investing a huge amount of trust as soon as you show up and ID yourself. That said, a group is far stronger than an individual in a SHTF situation. 

I am more of a wolf pack of one kind of guy...that is how I was built/wired/etc by God and how I have lived my life. That said, I know I can't do it all on my own and I can also help those in need within reason. I am building a small group now and it is a slow and deliberate process wherein trust, relationship and skills are built in a mutual fashion vs just rolling up to a preexisting deal. I am with Andi...I don't want a self appointed leader to dictate terms to me......again..I'm a wolf pack of one .

My advice is to talk to friends you trust and discuss your views on why you prep. See if that strikes a chord with them and go from there. In truth, while a few of my friends understand why, agree with the logic, etc....only a handful actually PREP in reality. Even if your friends act as encouragement or sounding boards, that is of value.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Ant:
> 
> I completely understand where you are comming from, and if I were in your shoes I would feel the same. Who do you trust, is a very good question and I am sorry to say one that I have no answer for.
> 
> ...


I agree and truly appreciate your sentiment! Thank you very much!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been part of many groups - some that I started (or helped create) and some that I have joined. What I have found in every group (hunting, camping, off-roading, church, sport, etc) is that certain people tend to become the "leaders" and certain people become the "followers". Where there are several people with "leadership" desires, the politics that follow normally rip the group apart. Where there is no-one with "leadership" qualities, the group falls apart.

Groups need some level of leadership, but, not a dictatorship - groups need some kind of guidance without hurt feelings due to members not following the guidance or wanting to go their own way.

I find it very hard to be part of a group where the leaders become dictators and hard to be part of groups where there is no leadership or guidance ... 

Personally, I am a leader, but, if there is no-one to lead, I will go my own way and be the lone-wolf ...


----------

